# Hello-advice sought about low BBT's-new to this site!



## *claire* (May 7, 2006)

Hi everyone  ,

I'm new to this site obviously..just discovered it last week!  
I'm 33 and ttc for 18 months. My DF is 37 and all tests have been fine with him.  I have borderline PCOS due to few symptoms (according to my consultant!) 
Just prior to starting clomid at the end of last yr, I fell pregnant (to my surprise) but unfortunately had a missed miscarriage at 7 wks at New Year .  
I've just started on the clomid and am now CD25.  The thing is, I cant work out if I've ovulated.  I do chart my BBT and have done so for past 2 months.  I def ovulated last month on CD29 as temps rose until AF on CD37.  I thought I would ovulate earlier than normal on clomid (I dont always ovulate).
Also my temps have been very low.  They were around 36 deg celc every day until ovulation last month but this month so far they have been between 35.7 and 36.  Could this be due to clomid or the thermometer.  I dont use a BBT one, just a normal digital one from Boots?
Does anyone else get low temps and still ovulate?  I am normal weight for my height but the past week I have had a swollen stomach like you have prior to AF but no PMT symptoms!
I see a NHS consultant and so do not get any scans.  I think I will go to have bloods taken this week to see if the clomid has done its job. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  
By the way, the reason I am posting so late is because I havent been long in from work!!  This site seems fantastic.  I've been brousing for past few days before finally getting round to posting!!
Thanks in advance,

Claire


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Claire

I can't give you any advice because I've never done the Clomid thing! 

I just wanted to send you a message to say welcome to FF!!

I'm sure lots of other ladies will be able to answer your questions...

In the meantime I'm sending you some    and some  

TTFN

Amanda x


----------



## KMN (Aug 5, 2004)

Claire

Unfortunately I also can't help with the question.  I am also on Clomid (1st cycle) but this is being done private as my BMI was too high for the NHS (BMI 31) - and being 40 means time is not on my side! - so I have been told the following :

Day 2 of period start 5 days of clomid 
Then on day 11,12,13 I need to be scanned to see if am producing an egg, if egg correct size and womb lining is ok, the consultant will then give me my HCG injection and then we will be told to go and have BMS for the next 3/4 days.

I do have PCOS and am on Metformin for insulin resistence (to help lose weight) which I have another 3 KGs to go to get to a BMI of 30  , al my other tests have been fine and so are DH's so we full into the category of unexplained infertility.

All we are hoping that the miracle happens during the next 6 months, otherwise the only option may be IVF for us.

Sorry not to have been more helpful.

Good luck

Karen


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi claire and welcome to the site u will love it on here

Im afraid i dont know much about BBT as i havnt tried doing that yet!

Well good luck on the clomid

Kate


----------



## *claire* (May 7, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies!  I haven't had time to reply really until now.  I'm on CD 28 today and went to see my consultant the other day who told me to throw my thermometer in the bin!  She said that the difference in temp following ovulation is so minimal it really isn't worth charting.  It's true that charting has really stressed me out and has made me more anxious..so in a way it's a relief that she said that.  I do shift work too which doesn't help the matter!
I'm going to leave it a few more days and then do a preg test probably around CD 32 (tues 16th) but I don't know if I ovulated as I didn't get a blood test on CD21.  The consultant said that clomid takes over your cycle and it should make you ovulate around CD14 regardless of any previous irregular cycles??    Is this what everyone else gets told by their consultants??  Is this the case in reality?
Also, I have had a bit of a swollen abdomen the last week which I don't usually get until the first day of bleeding CD1.  I've also had a few shooting pains down my right and left sides which I did experience when I was pregnant in November.  Could this be due to the clomid?  I would be grateful for any feedback 

Thanks in advance.  I'm so pleased I found this site even though its a bit daunting at first!!

Claire


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Claire and Welcome to FF 
Sorry I have not replied sooner 

I too found chartring my BBT stressed me out far more  and like you doing shifts made it very difficult.

With regards your Questions on clomid, I would suggest you pop onto the Clomid threads and chat with the girls there.
Heres the Link.http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,34.0.html

I am going to Link your 2nd Post on the Clomid board for you to see if anyone can help,

under the title " Can Anyone Help"

Wishing you    & 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Claire. Welcome to FF.

I am due to start my 1st cycle of clomid - just waiting for my AF to show it's ugly face! I too got PG naturally last year and miscarried. My consultant reckons I'm not ovulating (I have very irregular cycles) and that was a one off. I also have very low BBTs and my consultant told me to ignore that (although I think it's relevant and am going for acupuncture as I think it will help with symptoms and have heard it can shorten cycles). He also said clomid will shorten my cycle to 28 days and I will ovulate on day 14 (but I have read a number of posts from people on clomid who are having 30 odd day cycles. He isn't going to scan me or do day 21 blood tests (they will only show whether you've ovulated if you ovulated on day 14, as they should be done 7 days after ov), but he did tell me to use ovulation predictor kits. I understand that if you have high LH levels though, the results of the OPKs can be corrupt.

There is a post on the Clomid board (one of the top ones) by Minxy giving all the clomid side effects, so you could have a look on there to see if it's listed. Good luck. I hope you get a BFP this month.

Rosie. xxx

P.S. Karen, my BMI is over 30 but I'm on NHS, but not on metformin - that seems strange.


----------



## *claire* (May 7, 2006)

Hi  ,

Thanks for the replies again!  I don't seem to have much time at the moment to come onto this site.  I'm so tired at the moment with my shifts. I'm falling asleep at the computer so this will be a short one!

I'm now on CD30.  I usually have about 35-40 day cycles but maybe the clomid has shortened this one?? When should I do a test?  I bought clearblue tests today.  I don't know when I ovulated (and even if I did) but I do have a couple of preg symptoms that I had last Nov when I was preg.  sore boobs, heartburn and bloated and hard stomach.  The last 2 days I have had v slight light pink spotting on tissue but no bleeding (sorry if tmi  ). I generally feel knackered. It's probably a combination of my imagination and wishful  thinking!!    

I would really appreciate some advice?

Thanks, Claire x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi *Claire*, 
Sounds Like clomid may have helped shorten your cycle and that the mind being the powerful tool it is, isn't helping. 
I get heartburn and sore boobs and a hard/bloated tummy pre  
Obviously you know your body best and Testing will resolve the Am I arn't I argument.

Sending you some extra    & 

~Dizzi~


----------

